# I have lost Coalie ...



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

... to my fiance! Yes, Coalie mated with my fiance on Sunday. Fiance is not amused. He thinks it's strange. Especially since he's a human, and Coalie is a bird. And he (fiance) is in love with me. I think it's hilarious! I have made my best effort and not made any mating jokes today, like, "Honey, your mate missed you all day," and "Coalie, your mate is home!" LOL

Rach

PS I had to tell somebody, and you guys are the only ones who will understand!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL! Poor fiance. He's REALLY not gonna like egg-sitting duty!!


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

At least she goin for a male! One of my birds, Claireece, has a lesbian infatuation with me. She has learned the sound of my car and whenever I come and go she lands on my car for a short ride! Then she follows me on our walks and tries to bill me constantly and ahem, presents herself to me and struts around....pigeons are so crazy! Glad Coalie (cool name btw) has found the one that makes her happy!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sounds like you've got yourself a "menage-a-coo-wah!"

Pidgey


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

ohhhh pidgey, no you didn't just say that..... ....[grooooan!]

hahahahaaaaa!!!! no really, it was pretty funny, i'm still chuckling about it....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> Sounds like you've got yourself a "menage-a-coo-wah!"
> 
> Pidgey


****************    *******************************


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

Coalie is a he. That is what makes it worse, LOL! I guess human boy/girl is different to pigeons than pigeon boy/girl. He's already got a parakeet that will present herself to him sometimes; and then she lays an egg that she ignores, and he takes it out. And his other bird, a cockatiel, is infatuated with my fiance's left leg.

Rach


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Pigeon, parakeet and a cockatiel? and a fiance.

I'm wondering if you spray your fiance down with some bitter apple, if that will help.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

VERY clever, Mr. Pidge! ROFL 

You are certainly living in exciting times, Mountainstorm!! How funny!

Sending Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol, if it makes your fiance feel any better, I'm pretty sure pigeons don't see humans as different sexes. My pij Mrs. Bird thinks she is mated to me, but she also has a *male * pigeon mate. Pierre was a female and mated to me, but also had a male pigeon mate.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I say, MJ, that's even "worse" that what Pidgey said!  Just teasing!!

Squeaks thinks I am his mate. He chose me over one of the cats! 

Because he was a "lone" pij for so long, he doesn't take kindly to strangers and I don't think it would make a difference if its male or female! 

Just as well, since "three's a crowd" and Dom and Gimie do just fine by themselves! Dom is definitely male, but not sure about Gimie, although she sure gives a "hen" impression! 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Arryndel (Sep 12, 2008)

ok now that this has been brought up and so many of you have experience with it, how do I know which of us (me or hubby) my Pudgy has picked? 

I'm home all day with her and she is always some where close to me during the day (will explore a little but never far from me for very long), but when hubby (actualy bf, not married but been together for 9 years) comes home from work, his routein is to get greated by the dog (Goober) at the door then he comes and gets Pudgy from my desk and she 
pretty much stays with him the rest of the night, she even sleeps with us, mostly she sleeps on his hip since he sleeps on his side. Sometimes during the night she will sleep on me for a bit but I move a lot in my sleep so she never stays on me for very long. I'm not sure if she is still thinking of us along the lines of "mom" and "dad" since she's only about 2 - 3 months old. She just decided a few days ago that she wants a nest for her "I want to be left alone" moments, and she will lay in her nest during the day to nap, but her nest is on my desk so even then she's right next to me.

What do you guys think? Other then the fact that she's a very spoiled and very funny little bird 

Oh and if she is very aggressive to any one fooling with her nest (will actually fight you for cleaning it), is this indicative of particular sex traits? Which sex is usually the most protective of the nest? We actually have no idea if Pudgy is male or female and I'm hoping that Pudgy will start to give me hints with actions. 

OH!! and is it typical of a dove/pigeon to react to your hand if you hold it in the shape of a birds head (I'll post a pic of what I mean) because Pudgy will "bow" to my hand when I do this, it's hilarious!!! But I don't want to give her a complex by doing something I shouldn't be doing LOL Any ideas on this behavior will be most helpfull 


here's the pic, I'll see if I can get her bowing to it.









Little blurry but here she is bowing to the "bird hand"




Btw, this is Pudgy's reaction to the "bird hand" every time, soon as she sees it she begins bowing and watching to see if it reacts, if I don't do anything she continues to bow till it bows back. There is never any noise from her but then with her being so young the only noise she ever makes is a type of whistling, which has become more of a "rough whistle", I think her "voice" is starting to change. Since this is my first bird, I have no clue about almost anything she does LOL


----------



## Patty_Duke (May 10, 2007)

*Glad to know it happened to someone else*

My first pidge Queenie has bonded with my sister who lives with me
She sleeps in the bed with her and the other day laid an egg for her
She also likes to "attack" our feet and is very territorial about the bed. My sister is not amused and doesn't find it funny when I say how are you and your mate doing today. She is on permanent disability and I keep saying she stays
in the house too much. Their favorite TV show is LAW AND ORDER and pidge
doesn't like Dennis Farina. Makes this weird noise every time she sees his face.

Wishing you well 

Pat


----------



## Arryndel (Sep 12, 2008)

HAHAAH funny you mention the feet 0attacks, Pudgy is the same way, always pecking between our toes, likes she's trying to clean them but then she goes on this foot attack and will go crazy attacking your feet, will even chase after them if you move them away. Drives my bf nuts, he's so ticklish!


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

Coalie goes into our ears. I'm very ticklish as he pokes his beak around in there. Occasionally he will jab a bit too hard and it hurts, but other than that it just tickles. He seems to be nibbling at earwax--anyone know why he does this?
Rach


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

mountainstorm said:


> Coalie goes into our ears. I'm very ticklish as he pokes his beak around in there. Occasionally he will jab a bit too hard and it hurts, but other than that it just tickles. He seems to be nibbling at earwax--anyone know why he does this?
> Rach


Personally, I think Coalie thinks your ear is a parent's "beak" and, therefore, a food source. After all, babies stick their beaks in the parent's beaks for food.

I hear you all about feet, tho!! Squeaks, when in daddy mode, is VERY protective of his nest! Sometimes, I will be barefoot or wearing thong sandals. I like to keep Dom and Gimie's cage free of poops. I keep forgetting that Squeaks' nest basket is just in front of my feet. So, there I am, busily grabbing poops when, all of a sudden, an angry pigeon is attacking my feet! *sigh* You would think I would learn after awhile...not yet!  That beak is sharp! OUCH!!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------

